# Hobie Outback.. Questions for the Hobie guys.



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi guys... After a couple weeks am still totally in awe of this awesome machine however I have a couple questions to throw out to the forum. Mine is a 2013 Hobie Outback.
- Seem to be taking on water. Maybe a couple liters in 4 hours ? Any suggestion for where to start looking before I start filling the hull and looking for the culprit.
- The bung is in the top rear of the hull. To drain you have to roll the Yak over and stand it on the rudder assy. Seems like a real dumb idea to me. :? 
Anyway like I say, love my Outback but it has a couple annoying traits that need sorting. Any advice you guys can offer is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I reckon front batch is a possibility 2 if you're getting g lots of water over the front. I'm not sure on what the go is with where the rudder cables exit the hull but that might be a possibility if the back is offen underwater, not sure how easy it would get in through there though. The other hatches are another obvious point of entry though I doubt you'd get significant water through them unless the seals were completely missing.

I'd say hatch but if you're not going in rough conditions then dunno!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, the drain hole position is stoopid. Apparently I was the only person in the world who found it difficult to hold I. The right position to drain it right out


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

With it propped up on the trolley I find it easier to sop any water up with a car sponge through the front hatch, doesn't take many squeezes to empty a couple of litres. Bung I'd just use to relieve pressure if it has to stay on the roof racks on a hot day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

Do you open and close the hatches much while on the water? I nearly always have a couple of litres in the hull after a session on the water. It dribbles in the hatch between my legs as i open and close it.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Pete,
I'm glad to hear you're enjoying your new Outback, but it'd be good to work out precisely what the cause for the water in your hull actually is.
Without question, the first thing you should do is take the kayak back to your dealer and let them take a look for you. If there is an issue with the hull, then the appropriate measures can be taken accordingly and promptly. It simply isn't worth your time hunting around for a gremlin! Let our dealers do that for you...

Regards,
Greg


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys.
Greg.. I will do that. Being in the mechanical / marine engineering game sees me tend to live my life sorting issue so it's just natural to "fix a small leak". We are rural based and our dealer is a bit of a drive away. I will call them and see what we can arrange. By the way... The dealer we got the ayak from have been great.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Shit, sorry, I just fumbled mymipad in bed and think I move have hit the "report post" button, please disregard.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> Shit, sorry, I just fumbled mymipad in bed and think I move have hit the "report post" button, please disregard.


Con
"mipad"! You take your mipad to bed? I think we should report _*you*_ (as lost). A bad dose of forumitis. :lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

BigPete68 said:


> - The bung is in the top rear of the hull. To drain you have to roll the Yak over and stand it on the rudder assy. Seems like a real dumb idea to me. :?


I was told that the main purpose of that bung a pressure equalizer for the hull while the yak is off the water and temperature rises and falls. I never touch it and leave a hatch open instead as my AI is always in a trailer and there is no sun damaging the O-ring. (The newer adventures and AIs have a small drainage plug where a drain plug should be...)

Having had a split in an old hull, all I can say is don't fiddle with it as you run the risk of making the situation worse and Hobie will look after you well. I don't know how far you have to travel to get to the dealer but peace of mind is worth the drive...

PS I used to water ski at the pines quite a lot during the summers 15 to 20 years ago and if my memory is correct the power boats will only increase in numbers over the coming months - absolutely a great spot

cheers

John


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Squidley said:


> Bung I'd just use to relieve pressure if it has to stay on the roof racks on a hot day.


I always forgot to pull the bung when my Outfitter was on the roof racks in the sun, never seemed to build up much pressure, then I saw this, don't think I'll bother pulling the bung even if I remember.


----------



## neale (Sep 2, 2010)

If your are concerned about a possible leak in your Outback maybe you might try filling the inside of the hull to about 1/3 with water to look for a hole.


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

or bring it back to the dealer for them to check it out, most hobie dealers will check it out without a fuss and replace it if necessary.
I havent had any leaks in my revo, try using some inox on the hatch seals it seems to give a tighter seal/more waterproof


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

neale said:


> If your are concerned about a possible leak in your Outback maybe you might try filling the inside of the hull to about 1/3 with water to look for a hole.


Nope, not the best way to test!

Air pressure OR just take the kayak to your local Hobie dealer.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> Yep, the drain hole position is stoopid. Apparently I was the only person in the world who found it difficult to hold I. The right position to drain it right out


Amen.


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Nah.. Your not the only one. I am 6-2 and 135kg... Pretty big boy and I still struggle with getting water out. The Hobie shop boys will have noted but am sure there is a logical still dumb reason why the bung is in the top at one side. My Outback has gone back to the shop for sorting... While they have been great about it I am still left with 2 x 280km trips to get it sorted.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

In the Outfitter the bung is smack in the middle at the bow. I thought what a pain in the arse to drain when I give it a really good clean out.
Now I stick the wheels upside down and it drains like a pisser.


----------



## buttcrack (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi mate,
Before you put any electronics on your yak you could full the hull with water a dye to see where the leak is coming out/in? Also, I unplug my outback when it's upside down on my roof rack and the water runs out while I'm driving home and listening to mipad.... ;-)

Have fun they are a great yak!


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

G'day everyone,
The local Hobie boys have tracked the leak down to an issue with one of the scupper pipes. They are sorting it as required. While I am a bit miffed at how a brand new top $ kayak can have such a simple to prevent / test for issue, I cannot blame the local dealer as they have been nothing but helpful and supportive. Fingers crossed this will be the end of a very wet bilge and the Yak will be a hell of a lot lighter to lift up onto my Sprinter Van.


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Latest news. Hobie Australia are replacing my Outback with a new one. While I would rather this hadnt happened, it did but both our dealer and Hobie Australia have been great. Should be back on the water in a week and a half all going well. If not we do the Cod Classic in a Leaky Boat.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Good news BigPete. Hobie really seem to stick by their product and look after their customers.


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

BigPete68 said:


> Latest news. Hobie Australia are replacing my Outback with a new one. While I would rather this hadnt happened, it did but both our dealer and Hobie Australia have been great. Should be back on the water in a week and a half all going well. If not we do the Cod Classic in a Leaky Boat.


Just wondering is it replacement with no additional cost?


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes... I have not been asked to splash cash. It's only 2 weekends old.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I doubt very much if they'll charge you anything.


----------

